# A6M2 Zero vs. A6M5



## Gwaredd Thomas (Aug 17, 2018)

Greetings,
I have some after market parts for an A6M5 that I purchased by mistake. Would I be able to use them in the build of the A6M2? If I can I'd rather not spend the 20 quid to purchase ones for the A6M2.
Cheers!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 17, 2018)

Which aftermarket parts?


----------



## Gwaredd Thomas (Aug 17, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Which aftermarket parts?



Sorry for the confusion mate but I have so many blinkin' models laying about I forgot to include that information. They are "S.B.S Model resin detail set made for the *Hasegawa* A6M2 Zero". So my question is will the after market Hasegawa set work with the Tamyia A6M2 Zero?

Cheers!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 17, 2018)

It looks like the biggest concern would be the fit of the floor inside the fuselage halves and maybe the I.P. I would measure everything in the Tamiya kit and compare with the S.B.S. parts. You'll have to remove all the sidewall detail from the Tamiya kit but it has to be done with the Hase kit as well


----------



## Gwaredd Thomas (Aug 18, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> It looks like the biggest concern would be the fit of the floor inside the fuselage halves and maybe the I.P. I would measure everything in the Tamiya kit and compare with the S.B.S. parts. You'll have to remove all the sidewall detail from the Tamiya kit but it has to be done with the Hase kit as well



Thanks for your prompt reply. I kind of guessed I'd have to do a bit of retro fitting I just wasn't sure how much. Some of these kits can be a bit tricky expecially with resin kits. But I bought it so I'll use it; I just didn't feel like spending 40 quid on some Eduard's which I would much rather use: any day.


----------

